# vom Slave (DVD-Laufwerk) booten, K7S5A



## christoph_hro (13. Juni 2005)

Hi @ all,

folgendes Problem: Ich will ne DVD von meinem DVD-Laufwerk booten. Das DVD-Laufwerk ist aber als Slave gejumpert. Jetzt weiß ich nicht (bzw. finde ich nicht), wie die Einstellung für den Slave im BIOS heißt. 
Mein Board ist ein K7S5A mit nem inoffiziellen BIOS, läuft aber alles super. Das DVD-Laufwerk ist ein MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8583A. Als Master hängt von LG ein Brenner dran (CED-8120B).

MfG Christoph


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem Slave ist nicht das Problem, sondern eher die Einbau-Reihenfolge der Geräte.
Das Bios schaut nach dem nächsten CD/DVD-Laufwerk, wenn man als Bootmedium
CD angibt.

Einbaureihenfolge 1:
Prim Master - HDD1
Prim Slave - DVD-Laufwerk
Sec Master - Brenner
Sec Slave - HDD2

Müsste jetzt eigentlich vom DVD-Laufwerk booten, da der Brenner dahinter kommt.
Aber : Kann mich auch irren, da vielleicht erst die Master gecheckt werden.

Wenn aber Deine Geräte am Sec-Strang hängen (so hört sich's an), bleibt es wohl so, dass das
erste gefundene Gerät Bootmedium bleibt.

Ist dann wohl n Umbau, CD-LW'e raus und umgekehrt jumpern,einbauen.
Der Brenner muß nicht am Master betrieben werden, die Zeiten sind vorbei.

mfg chmee


----------



## soenne (13. Juni 2005)

juhu!

hast du schon mal probiert zu booten ohne was zu verändern? denn normalerweise lassen sich beide laufwerke booten ohne jetzt speziell master und slave angeben zu müssen. also ich selber hab auch noch in einem Rechner das board (k7s5a) drin und habe keine probleme. bei älteren mainboards kann es sein dass sich nur der master booten lässt.


----------



## soenne (13. Juni 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Bios schaut nach dem nächsten CD/DVD-Laufwerk, wenn man als Bootmedium
> CD angibt.



Richtig, nach dem nächsten Laufwerk, jedoch nach dem nächsten LW mit bootbarem Medium (logischer Weise). Wenn das erste CD/DVD LW nichts bootbares enthält wird weiter gesucht. Daher Anschluss Reihenfolge nichtig. Also ich müsste mich schon schwer täuschen.


----------



## christoph_hro (13. Juni 2005)

Hmm, also ohne was zu verändern funktioniert es nicht... Ich hab als Bootauswahl im BIOS ziemlich viel, aber nichts, was dem SecMaster oder dem DVD-Laufwerk entsprechen könnte.

Es sind zum Beispiel mehrere Einträge mit USB, dann SCSI und ZIP angegeben. Dann IDD-0 bis IDD-3 (wo aber keins das Laufwerk ist), dann noch CD-ROM und Floppy. CDROM ist der Brenner, der ja auch tadellos funktioniert.

Falls garnichts hilft, muss ich halt ausbauen und umstecken...

Trotzdem Danke erstmal 

Christoph


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Juni 2005)

Willst du immer davon booten oder nur manchmal? Mit F8 oder so kommst ja ins Bootmenü und dort hast du dann die ganze Liste von bootbaren Geräten, sogar mit Namen. (Soweit ich mich erinnern kann.. Habe/Hatte das selbe Board)

MfG,

Alex


----------



## christoph_hro (13. Juni 2005)

Ich wollte bloß mal für eine Live-CD von SuSE von DVD booten, deswegen bin ich ja auf dieses Prob gestoßen.
Auf deine Idee bin ich ja auch schon gekommen, nur werden dort auch nur Floppy, HDD und Brenner angezeigt. Kein DVD-Laufwerk...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Juni 2005)

Seltsam, meiner Erinnerung nach wurden mir alle Geräte aufgelistet (waren damals 2 Festplatten, ein Brenner und ein DVD-LW)
Könnte mich aber auch irren. Versuch wars wert.


----------

